# Is my info really that misinform???



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Is my info really mis-inform??? or is the guy just rude to me???

Here is the convo I got from the rhino seller, it turns out it is a purple rhino...I guess a trip out of town to see the rhino is inevitable

 

I will post the pic later / the conversation starts at the bottom.. and read up ^^


On Wed, Jul 8, 2009 at 10:52 PM, 
seller response

i have been in this business for almost 20 years. i find your comments quite silly and your knowledge came from a fountain of misinformation. i will send you some pictures of the rhino and im sure you will send me another badgering email about what its worth to you or how i am not an "Honest Business" and my rhino is incorrect and it's not worth the trip. If i recieve another pleseant email i will simply ignore any further conversations with you. i dont understand the comment about coming to look at it and flashing your money in my face to simply go back home. wouldnt that be a waste of your time? you will have REAL picture of my rhino tomorrow.



On Wed, Jul 8, 2009 at 8:29 PM, 
My response

Hi, I am not wasting your time, because you and I both know Rhiopias got many variety and color morph... The color of the fish determine the values. If you posted up a weedy orange and in reality you got a normal yellow, that's just not honest business.. I live in Markham, it takes me 2 hours drive to get to Peterborough, it will be kinda suck if the fish turns out to be something I seen at the store... I have seen similar ads for Rhiopias in downtown Toronto for $500 a few months ago... I know they get more expensive once they acclimate to the tank and eat.. Your $1000 is a reasonable price, since you have it for 3 years and I assume its healthy. Anyway, I don't think you want me to drive up there and I count the money in front of you, then take some picture and leave, right?? Wha if I dont come back!?! If you don't want to take any pic, its fine with me, but at least tells me what is the color or is it weedy or normal and etc.. so I can decide if the trip to Peterborough is worth it or not... 

By the way, you mention about thick glass, so I assumed you have a very large reef tank for it.. Isn't it hard to feed it, because they are relatively small fish.. or are you using thong and stick it in front of its mouth???


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: Tue, 7 Jul 2009 12:10:34 -0700
Seller response

im sorry am i taking the pic in proof to your friends in some bet you have made? does it matter if the pic is from a site? the purpose of a picture is so that you know what kind of fish it is. im not here to prove to people i have the fish. If someone was interested in the rhino they would be asking different questions than wether or not the pic came form a site. it's not the point of the ad. If you are REALLY interested in the rhino show up with cash in peterborough and you can take all the pics you want. Otherwise please dont waste my time.


On Tue, Jul 7, 2009 at 10:57 AM, 
my response

please send me photo of your actual fish (even if its not good), because some of my friend said your fish is taken off from some site...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: Tue, 7 Jul 2009 05:44:16 -0700
Subject: Re: Reply to your "Rhino Scorpion, Rhinopias Scorpionfish" Ad on Kijiji
Seller response

yes its the only rhino i have as they are very expensive. google the name for more pics. i can take more pics but not as good going through thick glass.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

If I am selling a fish, I would post a pic of the actualy fish I am selling. Posting a picture of something from another webiste is, to me at least, being at least lazy at the worst deceitful. So what if it takes a few shots to get a decent picture of the fish. Especially for that kind of money I think I could make the time.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pictures*

These are the pictures I got from the seller (the actual fish)

Weedy Rhinopia ^^

I'd say the fish looks purple... but I am not sure...

pink, purple or red???  its so confusing...

Its a hassle to get these pic, so I won't even bother to ask him again what color it is...

Care to tell me what color do you think this fish is???

thanks


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

After reading that, IMHO, I would pass irregardless if the seller is correct in the description. For $1K, you bet your sweet butt that I want to see EXACTLY what I'm buying, especially if I have to make a +4hr return roadtrip.

Being in business for almost 20 years and selling a high ticket item w/o an actual pic on Kijiji as well as their demeanor rings loud warning bells. I DO NOT see how you are being silly in asking pertinent Q's and seeing both sides of the coin on this matter.

Bigfishy, what's your time worth for a +4hr round trip and gas? Support a store close to you (Sea U Marine) and ask Ken if he can get you what you want. He's a super honest (to a fault) and cordial person to do business with. I've spent *$$$$$$$$$* there and never a problem than couldn't be worked out.

These days we are working a bit harder to set aside $$$ to enjoy this hobby. Support the businesses that work just as hard, if not harder, to provide us w/value *and* support.

Man...that kinda got me riled up...LOL!


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I find it very suspicious the seller keep insisting that he doesn't have to post the actual picture of the item being sold.

I'd be cautious about the pic. Not only the fish is purple, the substrate and everything else is purple/red. I'm sure it will look different in person..


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

conix67 said:


> I find it very suspicious the seller keep insisting that he doesn't have to post the actual picture of the item being sold.
> 
> I'd be cautious about the pic. Not only the fish is purple, the substrate and everything else is purple/red. I'm sure it will look different in person..


This is his contact info Einstein Aquatics (Edited out)... I assumed that info is his fish store in Peterborough, anyone knows him? or have dealt business with him before???



As for driving, I don't mind at all, because its a rare fish and a fish that I love, I don't want to slip it out of my hand...

Just like, I once sold a rare freshwater fish (ST datnoid) to a person whose live in Kingston (he drove all the way to my house which is in Markham))


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am gonna colour correct to what I think should look right.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The last two pics have been color adjusted for sure...LOL!

It's definitely a spiked purple morph. Thanks for the contact info, I'm leaving now...

...joking bigfishy...

I don't know of nor heard of EA. Like I said, almost 20years in business and he responds in such manner. Giving the benefit of the doubt, he must have been flooded w/"tire kicking" calls and not so cordial when your ticket was up.

Hope all goes well and if your gut says forget about it...follow it .


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

best colour correction I can do for you..


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Heh, heh...do I hear...ROADTRIP!!!

Nice work Sunstar


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I would not know what the fish looks like so that's the best I can do, taking in consideration, some tanks have a pinkish hue from th elights.


Edit:
you have every right to ask for a picture of the purchase in question. If the person has a problem, I would be a bit suspect or rather, very suspect. I let my instincts guide me. Let yours guide you. There is a saying that all that glitters is not gold.

Make sure you purchase with your head, not your heart.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Ty sunstar

and ty all for the input and comments, appreciated!


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

I have to agree with a lot of the previous comments. I find it hard to believe that someone with a response like that would stay in business much more than a couple of years. If you post rare items on free classifieds you open yourself up to a lot of question, whether you were the first person to respond or the 100th, you should've still been treated like a potential client.

To have anything posted without a pic, whether it is $10 or $500 and I knew someone was going to travel a fair distance I would attempt to send a true photo of the item in question.

If I were you, I would take WTAC advise and check with your LFS. If they don't have it in stock, they can atleast make an attempt to bring it in for you.


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

*Scorpionfish*

Here is a picture of the actual fish that we had at the Menagerie.

It came in as a Weedy Scorpionfish. Originally I just wanted to keep it in the store but had a good offer and sold it.

I think the seller on Kijiji must mistake the Southern Ontario market with the Chicago or New York markets (or most of Europe and Japan) where such fish sell for very high prices on a regular basis.

Look at this link1 and link2 from the Marine Center (a famously high priced store that I think is now defunct) and look what they sell/were selling them for!


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

i have to agree with the tire kicking comments(selling cars i meet a lot of them) but that doesn't excuse the fact that he was rude about the whole thing and u spending that much money...one thing i know if you like the fish u should go take a look so u don't kick yourself for letting it get away from you but you have to take someone with you so that u have a second opinion to ensure it is in good health and that u don't play hero and get a fish that will die in a couple days...best of luck and i hope it is everything you hope it is.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

UnderTheSea said:


> I have to agree with a lot of the previous comments. I find it hard to believe that someone with a response like that would stay in business much more than a couple of years. If you post rare items on free classifieds you open yourself up to a lot of question, whether you were the first person to respond or the 100th, you should've still been treated like a potential client.
> 
> To have anything posted without a pic, whether it is $10 or $500 and I knew someone was going to travel a fair distance I would attempt to send a true photo of the item in question.
> 
> If I were you, I would take WTAC advise and check with your LFS.  If they don't have it in stock, they can atleast make an attempt to bring it in for you.


I will check with ken sometime soon...



menagerie said:


> Here is a picture of the actual fish that we had at the Menagerie.
> 
> It came in as a Weedy Scorpionfish. Originally I just wanted to keep it in the store but had a good offer and sold it.
> 
> I think the seller on Kijiji must mistake the Southern Ontario market with the Chicago or New York markets (or most of Europe and Japan) where such fish sell for very high prices on a regular basis.


Nice fish!  *drools*


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

menagerie said:


> Here is a picture of the actual fish that we had at the Menagerie.
> 
> It came in as a Weedy Scorpionfish. Originally I just wanted to keep it in the store but had a good offer and sold it.
> 
> ...


That's really a cool looking fish - or something that's becoming a fish 

Very interesting creature indeed!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Ken has a purple rhinopias - look in the first tank on the bottom rack, against the west wall (right hand side as you go in the shop) - it has some frags in it, and also is home to a purple rhinopias. It's been there for the last little while.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

For $1k I'd expect and demand a pic on the quality that menagerie posted. Might be rare, but for that kind of money the seller is just plain rude....or a scammer. Anyone can say they had a fish for 3 years...how would you know?


----------



## overleaf (Feb 1, 2009)

Perhaps he does have the fish, perhaps it's awesome, perhaps it's > 3 years old... the guy is ignorant as can be and for $1000 seems pretty unwilling to be helpful/friendly.

I'd stay away from him just because of his attitude. If he's really that old and crotchety in this business he should probably get out of it.


----------



## Doctor T (Apr 23, 2009)

No doubt the seller was rude. Using a pic from the internet to advertise his own fish is wrong in my book too - especially for a fish that expensive.

If it were me, I would follow what others have suggested about trying a local source. Usually, I just don't bother w/ rude sellers.

On the other hand, I know how it is when you want something badly and don't want to let the opportunity slip away - in which case you may have to play along. Only you can decide what that is worth to you. 

Cool looking fish creature thing. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Pleconomous (Mar 7, 2008)

If the guy your thinking of dealing with runs Einstein Aquatics, then its the same guy who ran/managed Animalia in Peterborough (which went out of business this year). Wasn't overly impressed with the store when it was open, everything was overpriced (e.g. clown pleco for $16.99 vs 9-10 everywhere else). 

Dealt with the owners/managers a few times while I went to school there and they had the same attitude as he appears to have now, as if you making a purchase is wasting his time. Didn't pay too much attention to the salt water section there, but the FW section, tanks tended to have quite a few dead fish in em on a regular basis and weren't kept in what I would consider overly clean. 

When your looking at spending a grand on a single fish, I would expect to receive better customer service than what you're getting from this guy. From my experience with this seller, I would personally look elsewhere. 

Just my two cents. Awesome species of fish though, I can see why you want one.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Definately what everyone else said. 

The person does not deserve your money. I am sure the fish that people have posted that are available locally are more to your liking. 

Considering he produced a crappy picture, which looks like it was altered to the majenta end, I'd go elsewhere. 

Menagerie is a great place. Support them.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Sunstar said:


> Menagerie is a great place. Support them.


I agree 100%. Sunstar's even farther away than I am, but the trip from Brampton to Menagerie (Cabbagetown) has never ended in disappointment for me. A quick email or phone call always seems to confirm they have what I'm wanting or can get it for me.

I was happy to find they try to support local breeders as well - so it's kind of 2 birds with one stone. Maybe not with the beastie your looking at though.

Whenever I get the feeling I am bothering employees of any store or getting attitude when I look for help, it's "_F-U then, where's the door?_" I'm a bit of a hard ass that way, after having "customer is always right...even when they're being a jerk" pounded into my head for years, I refuse to take crap as a customer when I'm being polite.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

omg!!!! YOU wouldn't believe this...

Just found out a store in Mississauga got 2 purple rhinopia scorpian (not weedy) fish less than $300 each...

OMG!!! I am soo gonna to check them out!!! I am sooooo happy right now!!!  

Ty KASE for the info... "I lovE you, man!!!!" LOL 

and SCREW Peterborough...


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

lol...usually works out in the end.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Excellent. 300 dollars and you can possibly get two for the price of one. hell.. you could get three.


----------



## Kase (Mar 22, 2006)

No problem man, just tell Jay, Roger says Hi


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Reef Raft? Another excellent place for high quality corals and fish...sadly I don't get to that area much.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Just been to Reef Raft in Mississauga..

Jay was really helpful, nice and he lets me take some shots of his purple rhino..

The price was AWESOME!!!! 

I got hesitated, because one of the fish got blurry eyes and the other one got a white bump in front of his mouth... so I am going to wait a while and see  

 

Here is the pic (ENJOY!)


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Hope they turn out okay and you can get your hands on them. Remember, when someone is that rude and obnoxious it is best to not do business with them, that and high prices are usually a rip off untill you have done your homework.


----------



## Doctor T (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks for the pics, very cool looking fish. Good luck with your hunt!


----------

